# Gentoo can't use any USB devices

## Sol33t303

I recently finished installing gentoo for the first time. On the install I can't use either my USB keyboard or mouse (the keyboard is a corsair k70 lux and the mouse is a Logitech g502). When livebooting gentoo from a USB the mouse seems to work fine and the RGB come on for the k70 (it still woulden't work though, I had to use an old PS/2 keyboard to finish the install). I also tested to see if plugging in my portable HDD through USB would work, it didn't and lsusb shows nothing so it must be an issue with USB. I tried to follow the gentoo wiki's page about USB to get it working but it seems outdated because I couldn't find some of the options it says to enable when compiling the kernel.Last edited by Sol33t303 on Wed Mar 28, 2018 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can post what is configured in kernel for usb?

```
$ grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '#'
```

----------

## Sol33t303

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> You can post what is configured in kernel for usb?
> 
> ```
> $ grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '#'
> ```
> ...

 

  I don't have a PS/2  mouse so I can't copy and past the output and there is a lot of it (I tried compiling a lot of USB options in the kernel to see if I could from it) is there anything specific in the output I should look for?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sol33t303 wrote:*   

>   I don't have a PS/2  mouse so I can't copy and past the output and there is a lot of it (I tried compiling a lot of USB options in the kernel to see if I could from it) is there anything specific in the output I should look for?

 

You can use wgetpaste and then manually copy url generated

----------

## Sol33t303

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Sol33t303 wrote:*     I don't have a PS/2  mouse so I can't copy and past the output and there is a lot of it (I tried compiling a lot of USB options in the kernel to see if I could from it) is there anything specific in the output I should look for? 
> 
> You can use wgetpaste and then manually copy url generated

 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Hc70eEMyXCaCTK5pk5YI/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Device Drivers --->

  HID support  --->

    -*- HID bus support

    <*>   Generic HID driver
```

This option is selected in your configuration kernel?

----------

## krinn

 *Sol33t303 wrote:*   

> When livebooting gentoo from a USB the mouse seems to work fine and the RGB come on for the k70 (it still woulden't work though, I had to use an old PS/2 keyboard to finish the install).

 

You have to get your hands back on that ps2 keyboard if you want help ; because a keyboard that doesn't work with the livecd mean the keyboard is really special and will need a special kernel module.

so:

* either someone with that keyboard model comes to help you

* or we will need lot of infos from dmesg, kernel config... and without the ps/2 keyboard ; you will probably die before we're able to find the solve.

----------

## Sol33t303

Yeah it defiantly is

----------

## Sol33t303

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *Sol33t303 wrote:*   When livebooting gentoo from a USB the mouse seems to work fine and the RGB come on for the k70 (it still woulden't work though, I had to use an old PS/2 keyboard to finish the install). 
> 
> You have to get your hands back on that ps2 keyboard if you want help ; because a keyboard that doesn't work with the livecd mean the keyboard is really special and will need a special kernel module.
> 
> so:
> ...

 

The keyboard worked well enough with the rest if the distros I have used (Arch, Fedora and Ubuntu). For Arch and Fedora it did have the strange issue of only being detect 50% of the time when the computer boots, but since I keep my PC on 24/7 it wasn't a big issue. So it dosn't seem like it would need anything special, it's also a fairly common keyboard in PC gaming (I think) so it should work I would think.

----------

## Sol33t303

Here is some output from dmesg:

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/pFe8zI6LKypasVf9bCeZ/

----------

## Kron4ek

Do you have CONFIG_USB_PCI enabled in kernel config? If not, enable it. It will solve your problem.

----------

## krinn

your dmesg enumerate an ohci and ehci controller support, but no xhci.

when the controller is found, it should then enumerate usb devices attach to it.

as example you should get something like this:

```
[    0.436271] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.436555] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.11 xhci-hcd

[    0.761007] usb 1-9: new low-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    0.890366] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c077

[    0.890606] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    0.890847] usb 1-9: Product: USB Optical Mouse

[    0.891089] usb 1-9: Manufacturer: Logitech

...

```

so if you use an usb3 (name xhci) controller, and its support is not in your kernel, your dmesg is normal, if you don't, then something is weird.

----------

## Sol33t303

Sorry for taking a long time to post a reply, I haven't been able to be at my PC so I wasn't able to continue finding a way to fix the issue.

I decided to try and use genkernel to compile a generic kernel from gentoo-sources. Which seems to have fixed the problem, which is strange as I tried live booting Gentoo live again as a sanity check and it seems that the keyboard still isn't working with it.

 *Quote:*   

> your dmesg enumerate an ohci and ehci controller support, but no xhci. 
> 
> when the controller is found, it should then enumerate usb devices attach to it. 
> 
> as example you should get something like this: 
> ...

 

I wasn't using USB3 ports for my keyboard and mouse so they still should have worked (there was nothing in the dmesg that had shown that it had detected them). Though it's also strange that it doesn't have USB3 support, I don't think I would have compilled it without support for USB3, I was very careful about removing things from the kernel and only did it if a knew for certain what it was and that I didn't need it.

----------

## MaDDeePee

not related to legacy USB mode in bios?

----------

## Sol33t303

I don't think it would be, after using genkernel usb3 appears to work fine. I didn't change anything in the bios between when I was compiling my own kernel and when I started using genkernel.

----------

